# 7mo old doe in meat class



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Took a leap of faith and put a 7 mo doe in a meat class. Nothing to lose...not much tail pigmentation, little color on ears or head. Nothing to lose. Long & level, good legs & everything else correcto mundo. 
She came out Reserve Grand!
The other 4 we brought didnt do well but just being with other goat ppl was well worth it, I learned a whole lot..watched a couple penned next to us talking about all kinds of aspects of goat meat industry.


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

:stars: hoorah! :stars:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

so correct..............toe........moon...doe.....LOL .  .......fonzie......good job,,see you never know.....

I feel good...... :dance: ............I knew that I would....  :leap: :thumbup:


----------



## enjoytheride (Oct 5, 2007)

Congratulations- that's great. Does do tend to grow more slowly and of course are usually not so muscled so she must be something else.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Congratulations that is great news. Did you have to sell the goats? I know around here if they take Grand or Reserve, it has to be sold.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks all, no I didnt have to sell her,altho I would... it was nt a terminal class. Is that just for 4h?
she was only spot cleaned not shaven...just a little trim around the feet & tail..she's not even very large maybe 65lb.


----------



## Poverty Bay (Aug 2, 2008)

Were you doin' the Puyallup? I was there watching on Thursday but I don't know anyone. >yet!<


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Well golly gee PovertyBay, where do you live? Would have loved to meet you! Did you do barn M at all? We were next to the folks who made a virtual office in an extra pen and lots of colorful print-outs of their goaties on the wall. 
If you were watching Thurs I was the one who hollered to someone in the stands if she could help show. :shades:


----------



## Poverty Bay (Aug 2, 2008)

Poverty Bay=Federal Way.

If you were the Boer shower in the Dairy section -- and "In it for the Doe"-- we *did* meet. Sort of. I was in the red/white/blue tie-dye tee and my friend and I spoke to you briefly a couple of times. We wondered about what "twist" meant.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

I did spend a little time in the dairy barn and distinctly remember seeing someone in a really great tye dyed shirt and comenting on it!


----------



## Poverty Bay (Aug 2, 2008)

Okay! I gotcha! I don't remember you asking for help in the stands but I missed some of the show. I will be sure to say hey in the future. I think the other lady said she was from Spokane -- not Snohomish. 

Sorry for the late replies. Can't get on at work currently and I got hit with some extra shifts.

Sandy


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Yes there was a couple of Boer exhibitors in the Dairy barn from Spokane.


----------

